# Second Hand Mazzer SJ vs Sage Barista Express in-built?



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I'm considering buying a used Mazzer SJ in my quest for ever improving espresso.

Is anyone able to comment on how much of an improvement the SJ might be over the built in grinder in my Sage Barista Express? I understand the built in grinder is similar to the sage smart grinder pro (both have "conical burr grinder" - but doesn't say what size.

Just keen to get the best I can out of my barista express shots before jumping into a new machine for brewing (ECM Synchronika talk to me!!!)

Final thought - Should I just scrap the idea of a used SJ and get a new Eureka Mignon Mk2?

Thanks


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

SJ will be a lot better and produce finer and more consistent grinds by far.


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

Mazzer Super Jolly will be excellent upgrade, way better than built in... Mazzer is consistent in grind and stepless grind colar (coarse/fine) is excellent allowing micro adjustments.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Having had all 3 - I went from the sage (not integrated) which from memory has 50mm ish burrs, to the Mazzer which ground so much better, but didn't please the kitchen police so I now have the mignon which is great for my needs & pleases SWMBO!

if I had the choice, and with the upgrade you're looking at it has to be used SJ with the aim to make the mods quite regularly seen here.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info, thats helpful. My local kitchen police won't be too pleased either I think with a SJ but I can try... (i.e. just buy one and see the reaction).

Re the mods, are you talking about the short/no hopper and then adjusting the doser amount or is there more?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

There's loads more people do them. Re-paint, cocktail shaker mod, wooden lids & adjustment arms, 3D printed bits etc - gave a look in the Mazzer part of the forum or do a search and they should show up. Makes me quite envious that my diy skills on something like this aren't up to scratch!


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice! I'll take a look at the Mazzer part of the forum and start getting excited then


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

I currently run both the sage pro and SJ and have to agree the SJ is superior for espresso. Never really got clumping with SJ but do on the sage. Sage is very handy for adjusting between filter and espresso with just a turn of a knob. Sage can sometimes struggle to get fine enough without shimming especially on darker roasts.(never need to but had it at 1) Though i mainly use SJ for espresso and go for lighter roasted beans. I would also say the SJ is better taste in the cup.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know many will not agree, but, there is more to life than an SJ. Is it every 17 year olds dream to drive a Fiesta? Don't get me wrong. AN SJ is ok, but no more than that. There are many other grinders that are directly comparable and you can buy for a load less......their popularity keeps the price high


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

I agree with you dfk41 though itguy asked a direct question and a SJ is better than a sage pro. Cannot comment on mignon but for 150- 200 for a SJ 2nd hand I'm guessing so.

I'm also guessing hes on a bugdet or he would be asking about a mythos, EK etc.

Do him a service and offer some examples that are better for the money I'm sure hed appreciate it


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes that would be helpful if possible - budget is £200-£300.

Having done some more reading, it feels to me like new Mignon mk2 or used SJ.

One thing that is putting me off the SJ at the moment is the doser - I will only be doing 1 or 2 18g shots a day (maybe a couple more at weekends) and during the week these are at 5:30am so bleary eyed!

The doser on the SJ looks like a faff to me, constant cleaning, emptying out what you don't use etc etc. The doserless operation of the Mignon looks easier to me (tell me otherwise??). On either I was planning on putting weighed beans in, then getting the grind out. Is doing this on a doser easier/more difficult than a doserless?

I have read the threads about converting a SJ to doserless too, but it looks a bit of a faff and too 'home made' for the kitchen police (not withstanding the official mazzer doserless bag fill option at ££££).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The argument for doser/doserless is one often discussed. A dosered grinder, will usually second hand, bring a decent grinder into your budget, but, you have to grind and thwack. This has the effect of getting rid of clumping. If you have an on demand, especially a smaller burred grinder like a Mignon you have the luxury of grinding into the pf, but, it will clump, but so what, Easy enough to get rid of. So, you have to trade off.

Nuova Simonelli MDX is a dosered grinder very like an SJ but you will pick one up for £100 to £125 in tidy condition. Brasillia RR55 is the same but on demand, if you can find one but will be £250 plus. They have static issues sometimes but I think the fix has been fond on here (I think coffeechap may have a couple). I have an MDX which will be up for sale after the 14th.

The point I was making, was that an SJ is not the be all and end all. Set a budget, then add a bit more! If you can be bothered with the faff a doser brings then they will be a far better option than a Mignon (I have had loads of them and really do admire them) but the Mignon is a great all round package.

On the whole, if you buy a grinder from ebay it will often need a total strip down, clean etc. If you buy a grinder from coffeechap or the like, it will have had all of that done to it which always appeals to me as I am not gifted mechanically


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

@dfk41 - will pm you later re the Mdx, don't sell it to anyone else before I message you!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

itguy said:


> @dfk41 - will pm you later re the Mdx, don't sell it to anyone else before I message you!!


I can't! I am banned from selling things until the 14th, for apparently abusing forum rules for not observing split second timing


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@itguy Please wait until any offers to sell are made in the For Sale section or start a Wanted ad.

Please read the guidelines in the section as they will be enforced for both parties safety.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@dfk41 The word apparently was not necessary. You were informed of the reason.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks - I did start a wanted thread for a Super Jolly a few days ago.

Thank you for informing me of the guidelines.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I went from a sage smart grinder to a SJ and the results are fantastic. Much more consistent grinding and much better taste in the cup. It is a faff for the first two weeks but now I have got my work flow sorted its as easy as using the sage smart grinder. I bought my SJ for £140 but had to refurb it (i have a thread in the grinders/machines/accessories section) however it was definitely worth the effort. I think SJ's are so highly recommended on here because they can last forever, are easy to mod and produce great tasting coffee, plus it seems the vast majority of members have had an SJ at some point. Same with a Gaggia Classic.


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

Mazzer SJ is excellent, you won't regret it.

I own 3 of them, one new red with doser and two used silver ones, one with doser, other is doserless. These two silver ones will soon go to buy/sell section, need to take pictures and decide how much ask for them...


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

itguy said:


> Yes that would be helpful if possible
> 
> The doser on the SJ looks like a faff to me, constant cleaning, emptying out what you don't use etc etc. The doserless operation of the Mignon looks easier to me (tell me otherwise??). On either I was planning on putting weighed beans in, then getting the grind out. Is doing this on a doser easier/more difficult than a doserless?


You'll be single dosing on the SJ so your doser will be empty each time. With some clean sweep mods, there's minimal cleaning needed (there's a few videos around). With a little mod you'll get nice fluffy grounds dropping into the middle of the PF with a few thwacks. it's a great grinder for the price.


----------

